
Where to blog? Medium, Substack, WordPress, Ghost, or roll your own? - lbacaj
https://louiebacaj.com/where-to-blog-medium-substack-wordpress-ghost-or-roll-your-own/
======
mikro2nd
Static site generator (Hugo, Hexo, whatever) and Gitlab/hub pages/Netlify. No
worries.

~~~
lbacaj
I thought about that believe me, it would keep things simple for sure.

There are a lot of features to consider these days though, such as a
newsletter and building an audience, the editing process, etc.

You can basically have the power of the NY times with your publishing platform
today (paywalls, payments, newsletters) for free using open source software.

